# Radical Resection MM of Abdomen



## hkatie (Jul 10, 2009)

My derm surgeon just came to me asking for a code for a radical resection of a malignant melanoma of the abdomen, just above the naval.  I don't have an op note yet (our surgeons code their own procedures,) but can anyone give me some guidance as CPT doesn't give a specific radical resection of soft tissue tumor code for an abdomen.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jul 13, 2009)

Start with the integumentary system.......1160X codes along with intermediate repairs, 1203X or complex repair, 1310X, or, you might take a look at 14000, which includes excison with "plasty" repair.........you definitely need the operative note for this one........

BTW...are your physicians certified coders?  do they always code themselves? just curious...... 

Jennifer 
ENT CT


----------



## hkatie (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, I really appreciate it.  After review of the op note w/ AAD, we're going with 116xx and a complex repair.


----------

